# Ruby 1.9 Fails to install



## Crooksey (Sep 26, 2010)

Get this error...


```
compiling ripper
cc -I. -I../../.ext/include/amd64-freebsd8 -I../.././include -I../.././ext/ripper -I../.. -I../../. -DRUBY_EXTCONF_H=\"extconf.h\"    -fPIC -O2 
-pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -Wall -Wno-parentheses  -fPIC -oripper.o -c ripper.c
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:9772: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:11172: Error: unknown pseudo-op: `.l19'
cc: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/ruby19/work/ruby-1.9.1-p430/ext/ripper.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/ruby19/work/ruby-1.9.1-p430.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/ruby19.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/ruby19.
```

Full error here..

http://pastie.org/1182558


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you have any CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf? If so, remove them.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2010)

Builds here on i386.  Any go-faster stuff on your system like non-default cc?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2010)

Ruby 1.9.1.430_1,1 builds fine on 8.1/amd64. Previous posts taken into consideration, did you use the default options for the port (both off)?


----------



## Crooksey (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes default options and this is my make.conf


```
[root@studio /home/luke]# cat /etc/make.conf 
# added by use.perl 2010-09-12 14:28:05
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 26, 2010)

try`#  make distclean`and try again


----------



## Crooksey (Sep 27, 2010)

Nope, sorry I should have mentioned I had tried make distclean all-ready.

Still fails after updating ports tree.


----------

